# Beach Volleyball Sportswear



## RICH18P (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I have a line of beach volleyball sportswear I would like to try and market. I need to get my product out to volleyball league directors, club teams and or anyone who puts on beach volleyball tournaments. How would I approach any of the above mentioned to be able to tap into their list of players? Would it be a sponsorship situation or a simple gesture of me offering the director a couple of free shirts and hats in return for me setting up a product display at their next tournament? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.​ 
Thank you.​


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sponsorship is about the surest way of knowing your products/samples will get distributed.

And remember, sponsorship does not have to entail money. We have sponsored similar tournaments in the past by offering tournament tees to the players that include both your logo and the event logo. 

And we have been able to become sponsors by offering a gift certificate for a free tee from our site for the champions in each division of the tournament. The trick on these is you go to Office Depot and buy the fancy parchment certificate paper with matching envelopes and gold seals. Print up your prize certificates where they have to fill it in and mail it to you instead of being able to order from the site. Include an order line for their free tee. AND include some additional order lines in case they want to buy anything else from you. I kid you not, 75% of the ones we got back included payment for additional items. 

We put the certificates in the matching envelopes and place the seal on it to keep it closed. on the front we would print our logo and "1st place prize" in large letters that stretch the entire length of the envelope. These go over very well, because for some of these guys, getting another trophy for their mantle gets old.


----------

